# Realistic record for us next yr?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Any thoughts? With or without JJ. I'm bored so deal with it haha.

I'd say about 55-60 plus with JJ. 50-55 without.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I think 55-60 is a realistic expectation. I don't think back-to-back 60+ seasons is far fetched *when JJ returns* with the additions of Thomas and Bell.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

As long as there are 16 wins in the playoffs i would be fine with 45 wins


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

godampokeman said:


> As long as there are 16 wins in the playoffs i would be fine with 45 wins


45 wins means we're barely making the playoffs, maybe even left out. Which = not being title contenders haha.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> 45 wins means we're barely making the playoffs, maybe even left out. Which = not being title contenders haha.


Yup. 45 wins was Memphis last year in the 8th seed and Minnesota was 1 game away with 44.

In the least we would need 52 or so to lock up the Pacific and guarantee a top 3 seed.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

u guys probably get 50 wins but be better but not as dominatin, if u guys get some defense u might do ok agaist spurs but everyone else u wont dominate like before. like how lakers were pure offense and got killed by pistons who were pure defense.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

if you guys can strengthen your bench & not have serious injuries you should easily win @ least 50. Winning on the road is key too. I don't see Phoenix dropping off so much....you'll prob. win the Pacific division with ease. i wouldn't expect Sac, GS, LAC, or LAL to be much better next season.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

BenGordon said:


> u guys probably get 50 wins but be better but not as dominatin, if u guys get some defense u might do ok agaist spurs but everyone else u wont dominate like before. like how lakers were pure offense and got killed by pistons who were pure defense.


That Laker team was a mess by the end of the year. Everyone on the team was at each others throats. Kobe was angry, Shaq was angry, Payton was angry, and Malone was angry. That team had so much discorse it's amazing they managed to even make it as far as they did. The Pistons were just lucky that they played a team with 0 team chemistry. Any team would have been lucky to face them in the championship for that matter.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

55-60.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I was going to say 55-60. But due to Johnson's (I refuse to call him Joe or JJ anymore) selfishness, I'd bump it down to 50-55.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dang Joe Johnson. Stop all this damn drama. I say we end up the year 57-25 this year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, I guess I'm no the same page as you guys. When I saw the title of the thread I thought 55-60 wins, then I clicked in it and that's what most of you guys picked.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

57-25


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bump


anyone wanna make any changes to their thoughts? Or anyone who didn't say what they thought can say it now.

I think we CAN win 60 regardless what people say. I won't put it past us. I'm not saying we will though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't see 60 games, but if Phoenix can manage to stay healthy like they did last season, I wouldn't put it past them either. 52-57 is the range I'll predict.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

55-27


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

We still got Nash, Marion and most importantly Amare. If we dont win 55 games I would be pretty surprised.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think we'll be 58-24....

But I seriously think we have a legititmate shot at having back to back 60 win seasons.... 

I will also say IF we sign Finley, We will win 60+ games!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Losing JJ, and Q. Rich is a big lose. I mean, we still got the 3 most important parts in Nash, Amare, and Marion, but still. That's alot to lose. Then only getting Bell, Diaw, Thomas, Grant, and such. Bell is the only one worth much of anything. But with just our main 3, we win at least 50. I'll say 55 wins though. I also expect Amare to average 30+ PPG easily this season. Maybe even 35, or even 40 even though that is VERY unlikley(40), but at the same time, would not suprise me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bump...lets see who was right...

edit: most people had broad predictions in the right area. Lame.


----------

